# I think I'm seeing spots....



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I'm dizzy! I'm seeing spots!......Maybe I am just getting old  .... Nope! I definitely  see spots!!!! 



















Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 8, 2012)

That's my new baby.....

Orphan Andy

He is the start of my meat herd.

My kid and I picked him up yesterday on a nice, really long, 14 hour round trip drive. I got to meet someone who really UNDERSTANDS me and my GAS  

This baby has the softest cashmere type coat I have ever felt in my life! 

I don't like the horns so I'll have to figure something out, but I couldn't resist! 

He ended up being a birthday gift from my parents. I have the best parents in the world! (maybe I should get them a $500 dollar mug that says that.... )


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 8, 2012)

Pretty boy!  So which BYH member did you get him from?  I am of course just assuming you got him from a BYH member, just from the understanding GAS comment.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 8, 2012)

Boy is he handsome. He looks like he'll be a big boy too.

Please don't remove the horns.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 8, 2012)

> So which BYH member did you get him from?


She isn't a BYH member that I am aware of....but I have never met anyone else that has the same love of animals. I am sure that a few BYH members understand though!  





> Please don't remove the horns.


He already has a bloody head and got stuck in the fence 2 times today compliments of his horns....They will have to go. 


He is a huge baby, he is only around 8 months old. His dad was big and momma was pretty sturdy too. I can feel his ribs under the coat so I am going to work on increasing his feed once I get him settled/ wormed and decide on the best feeding regime for him.

I was already well on my way to "needing" him (by the second email I was hooked) before I found out his name...My husbands name is Andy too....In fact, my mom and I were talking and we decided that being an only child is just about the same thing as being an orphan....so that means I have 2 Orphan Andys  We have pretty good sized families on our family so we tend to pity those that didn't have the pleasure of sharing everything and always having someone to fight with....you just don't know how much you miss out on being a singleton!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## Bedste (Oct 8, 2012)

He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 9, 2012)

What a handsome buck!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Boy is he handsome. He looks like he'll be a big boy too.
> 
> Please don't remove the horns.


x2. He is very handsome, and nice size for being a baby. 

About those horns...I had "scurs" taken off an Alpine buck at about the same age as your boy. IT WAS THE MOST HORRIBLE THING I HAVE EVER HAD DONE TO AN ANIMAL.

Please, please, please find another way of dealing with horns. I will never ever forget the hole in his head, open to his sinuses, or the months of him snorting out the top of his head. And did I forget the flies, and the bandages, and the SMELL... It was horrid. And that was just to remove a scur. 

My boers don't use their horns as "weapons" like my Alpines do, but they do get stuck in fences. I have 2 does and buck with horns and we just deal with it. I put them in a pasture with smaller fencing and with feeders they can't get their heads in. I have seen goats with a piece of PVC pipe wrapped between the horns with vet wrap. The pipe extends beyond the horns on each side so they can't get in a fence. Looks funny, but it worked.

If you are going to show him I am pretty sure he has to have horns.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice lookin' boy!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

One of my bucks had scurs too and he was fighting and broke them off. He was bleeding all over and the other buck here has scurs and he too has bleed for them. He had his bashed into his head. I handsome big manly Boer like that should have his horn!! IMO


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't afford to have him get stuck in a fence for hours with the temps topping 115 degrees sometimes in the summer around here. I would absolutely die if I came home to him dead from heat stroke due to being stuck.

Also he is super friendly due to being a sort of orphan...he was rejected by mom, bottle fed some, and then fostered by another mom. He likes to rub his cheeks on my leg (I love that) but then his horns catch my leg and I anticipate someone, possibly me but maybe one of my kids, getting injured by accident, just from petting him or having him rub on us totally innocently. 

He is manly looking and for looks alone horns are fine. But being commercial I can't show him anyways...to the best of my knowledge.

With horns I can't love on him like I do the other goats...mostly on the neck and head/face. I think he will be happier with more attention than less.......


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I can't afford to have him get stuck in a fence for hours with the temps topping 115 degrees sometimes in the summer around here. I would absolutely die if I came home to him dead from heat stroke due to being stuck.
> 
> Also he is super friendly due to being a sort of orphan...he was rejected by mom, bottle fed some, and then fostered by another mom. He likes to rub his cheeks on my leg (I love that) but then his horns catch my leg and I anticipate someone, possibly me but maybe one of my kids, getting injured by accident, just from petting him or having him rub on us totally innocently.
> 
> ...


I understand. Please do what you feel will work best for you and the buck. GL with him and just one more time, he is sooo handsome. Best of luck with the big boy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 11, 2012)

So the Andizzle got his big head stuck 3 more times...and the last 2 times he started fighting my attempts to free him. He is starting to get hurt because he won't turn his head once his horns are through the hole. I was 1/2 hour late to work today cause I had to free my dumb baby!......but I am so sad, I thought I could at least think about the horn issue for a few days......I couldn't find duct tape either so I used painters tape  to hold a wood bar under his horns...I don't think it will be that effective if it even stays on. Po baby was distressed over the stupid bar on his head. I am going to head home in a bit for "lunch" to make sure he is OK.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 11, 2012)

I made an appointment with the vet for tomorrow afternoon.....I'll keep everyone posted. 

I chose to drive him in to the clinic rather than have him done here. Having it done in a cleaner setting and with the equipment they have on hand, I just feel better.


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 11, 2012)

He is a VERY handsome young buck! VERY 'manly' looking. 

Keep us updated on how everything goes.  Our kids are disbudded, but the last two we bought had had it done a second time before we picked them up.  Poor Sophie's 'wound' was SOOO disturbing to look at! I felt SO bad for her! Thankfully she's finally healing up nicely...no exposed places or pus oooozing anymore. YUCK! I think one of my others has a small scur...hopefully it won't be an issue cause I don't know if I could do that again! 

I hope everything works out and he comes through just fine. Keep us updated! Can't wait to see more photos of this handsome guy!  (I'm in LOVE with the spots too!)


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 11, 2012)

I am so sad.....I just ran home to check on Andy and he was fine, they bar is still stuck to his horns, but he won't let me near him.....


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 11, 2012)

that's only because he's feeling "weird"...don't take it personally!  He's too busy thinking about what's on his head...instead of the treats in your hand! He's probably worried the wood messes with his "good looks" and the ladies won't be into him as much!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Coconut....I hope he doesn't hold it against me for long. He doesn't have any girls yet, but I guess guys do have to worry about their image at all times, i mean you never know who might be watching! 

I did contemplate trying to pen him in a separate pen with horse panels, but that would mean he would always have to live in a small pen. At $80 a panel, I would first  have to come up money for that and once I did  I wouldn't be able to make the pen any bigger for a long time.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 12, 2012)

Update on Andy:

He had his horns removed today...I took him in to the clinic. 

They sedated him till he was down, almost out, then used a gigli saw to literally cut the horns off right near his head and cauterized the bleeding around the open rings. They sprayed it with a wound spray and bandaged  his head. He got banamine and dozed for about an hour while we held his stinky peeface up and kept him sternal. He had just reapplied his stinky goat boy cologne in the vets parking lot right before we started!  

Anyhow, I feel bad, but he kept getting stuck and was starting to fight us getting him loose and so he was getting hurt. I am worried about keeping this covered and clean....I work tonight then I am home for the weekend so that is totally the best timing...Oh and since we were there I sent blood of for CAE/CL testing.... I expect them to be clean but what if!  

Poor dude is drunk as a skunk and he smells like one too  I told him he is way too young to be partying that hard.....special K is for the big boys....Just kidding, well it is what he got and he so looks like he partied tooo hard!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know if anyone is still watching this, but Andys tests came back negative....  

He has a tin hat for now, to protect him from the evil mind controlling aliens....actually it's really just vet wrap and duct tape and it's to protect his wounds from flies, but I don't wanna burst his bubble...he thinks it sounds less wimpy looking out for the aliens and all. And the way he cries like a big baby when he gets his antibiotic shots....he doesn't need anyone thinking he is more wimpy than he really is!  







[/img]


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 21, 2012)

I was wondering about Andy! He looks like my two kids when they have bandages. Unfortunately, one of the scurs on Jac is already growing back. Yeah, their surgery was just over 4 weeks ago! Anyway, I will be getting in touch with the vet again.   Good luck with Andy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2013)

OK so for Andy.....He ended up with some scurs once his head healed, but they broke off the other day so at the moment he is just a handsome dude with a nice smooth head!

with the scurs






For those who are interested I took a pic of the one scur I found....I thought it was interesting....
scur





smooth head





Handsome, silly dude


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 23, 2013)

He is handsome and looks like he has lots of personality.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks! 

I happen to think he is the best looking animal on the property....but don't tell the Ragdolls I said that.... Their froufrou princess feelings would get hurt! 

And anyways, I have to think that ....I am his mother!

The other day he and I went walking to the back of the property and once I turned around, he booked it up to the girls fenceline to say hi. I got close to the middle of the yard and started whining to him about not loving my and leaving me in the dust just because there were pretty girl goats and he came running back to me crying MAAAAMAAAA!!! SOOOO LOUD! 

I get a kick out him. He is really very babyish still. 

I don't see him on top of his shelter very often, but the day before yesterday, I had Jax out to trim hooves and Andy was so upset about being alone, that he actually jumped up there. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 23, 2013)

He is so handsome. I hope and hope and pray  that Walter and Jac will so so lucky they their 'scurs' will fall off like Andy's did.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 23, 2013)

*He is VERY handsome. I'm glad the surgery went so well for you!!! I usually see meat herds/ breeds with their horns. *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## poorboys (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice buck!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I know this isn't about Andy, but with the dehorning issue it looked like a good place to share this. I took a pic of both my disbudding irons side by side so y'all could see the difference. I originally bought the pygmy tip thinking...I have NDs right, so the smaller tip would be better...but I found that I needed a bigger one so I bought the 1/2 inch too thinking I would sell the smaller one. I think I am keeping them both. This year I used the bigger one on the bigger buckling and the smaller one on the 2 doelings and smaller buckling. The smaller buckling had to be redone pretty quick. But the girls look good still. I used the larger one tonight on SPELLS boy but the little girl was too small to do tonight. I almost couldn't find hers even after shaving. 







The 1/2 inch is very big on the smallest of NDs heads and it seems like my NDs are on the larger size....(birth sizes) over 3 1/2 lb for even the smallest and 5 lb for the larger.


----------

